# low sweat bases



## petunia (Oct 31, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has a take on low sweat bases?  I've been making CP soap for over a year and I'm just tired of dealing with lye!  So now I'm thinking of taking up M&P.  Plus, I can't wait to try my hand at making pretty transparent soaps.  The only thing is that I like wrapping my soap in pretty papers.  I understand with M&P, you have to wrap them in plastic or they will sweat.  I've read about low sweat bases that allow you to wrap the soap in paper.  Anyone familiar with that?


----------



## bodybym (Nov 1, 2010)

I've started using SFIC's low sweat base and have been happy with it so far (but it's only been about 2 months and I've done 1 show during that time - 2 more coming up soon).

It's easy to work with and is low sweat, but I have had it sweat in the shower, so depending on where you live you still might have to wrap it in plastic (I don't - I'm in the SF area).


----------



## petunia (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks.  I guess if I were to try one, SFIC would be the one to try.  I've read some of the other posts about bases and everyone mentions SFIC.  I guess they must be the best!

Thanks again.


----------



## llineb (Nov 23, 2010)

I tried the SFIC low sweat base and it was so sticky.  I'm not sure if maybe it was the supplier I got it from but I didn't like it.  I was trying to replace my favorite base from Wisteria Lane b/c their  shipping is so expensive.  I went back to using the Hard as Milled Soap base from there after trying several others. I left a log of it out for a month in Nashville and it never got wet.  it's hard and dry when you cut it but after you make the soap it is fine.  It lathers more than any M&P base I have tried.  I do mix it with some clear base if I am making embeds to make it more pliable.  It's my fav!


----------



## palms1124 (Dec 28, 2010)

I buy my bases from Whole Supplies and have been happy with it.


----------

